# Round Over Bit question



## Robh22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and kinda new to using a router. I mostly use a scroll saw. I have always loved what a router can do and finally picked up one with a table to work with. I have a question about a round over bit I have. I have it set in my table and I was practicing on some scrap wood I have and all went well, except I noticed that it leaves a 'lip' of sorts on the top of the rounded over part. It looks nice, but that is not the look I was going for. I just wanted a plain rounding over of the edges.

Do I have the bit to high? To low? Or am I doing something else totally wrong? As I'm just learning what I am doing, I know I am making a million mistakes but I am enjoying using the router. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!
Rob


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Tweak your height and test again. I do that every time I use a roundover bit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

in a router table the bit is set too high...
if were in a free hand router it would be set to low...
play w/ the setting...
learn to do it by eye...


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Stick is dead-nuts on!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A roundover bit can make two different cuts depending on the size of bearing. If the bearing is the same size as the bottom end of the cutter then you get the roundover. Use a smaller bearing and you get a profile instead (like a roman ogee for example). If you are using it to make a profile then you want that edge you are talking about.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, you can make adjustments easier with some brass set up bars. I will take some photos showing how easy they make it. I had some old photos of this but the quality wasn't that good so it is time for new ones.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another think...
if your board isn't flat that shoulder will be irregular despite all the careful adjustment in the world...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Rob; welcome! 
All of the above, especially the playing with the ht. adj. on a piece of scrap.
Fair warning, watch out for hidden nails on previously used wood...router bits don't like that at _ all_!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

A bigger bit will give you a different effect on the piece by positioning it to a different spot on the bit...higher closer vs lower further...

Play with different sizes and different positions...

Welcome...


----------



## Robh22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I really do appreciate all the help. I so wish there were places around here that have classes, as I want to learn as much as I can. It's the same with scroll saw work, I want to learn Intarsia, but there are no classes. I really love all all the things a router can do and want to get the most out of it. I watch a ton of You Tube videos but you can't ask a video a question.  

Thank you all again. I will try all your suggestions.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Robh22 said:


> Thank you everyone. I really do appreciate all the help. I so wish there were places around here that have classes, as I want to learn as much as I can. It's the same with scroll saw work, I want to learn Intarsia, but there are no classes. I really love all all the things a router can do and want to get the most out of it. I watch a ton of You Tube videos but you can't ask a video a question.
> 
> Thank you all again. I will try all your suggestions.


here is some reading material...

Part I....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Part II....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Part III....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rob; ask around if there are any woodworking clubs/guilds in your area. In my somewhat limited experience with them the members are extremely helpful. They often have workshops, in the learning sense, to keep things interesting and the members active.
You might consider adding more info to your 'profile' page'; there are undoubtedly other membershere that can give you more specific info about what's available where _you_ live.


----------



## Robh22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you Stick! I have grabbed the pdf's you listed and will read them this evening.  Dan, I will be adding more info to the page. I have checked around about clubs in my area and have come up with a goose egg. I have gone to all the home depot's and Lowes that are within a reasonable distance to my home and none of them had any info about any clubs that deal with scroll saws or routers. They told me once a year they may have a class with those tools, it depends on how much interest they have in it. I'll keep trying.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Robh22 said:


> Thank you Stick! I have grabbed the pdf's you listed and will read them this evening.  Dan, I will be adding more info to the page. I have checked around about clubs in my area and have come up with a goose egg. I have gone to all the home depot's and Lowes that are within a reasonable distance to my home and none of them had any info about any clubs that deal with scroll saws or routers. They told me once a year they may have a class with those tools, it depends on how much interest they have in it. I'll keep trying.


Is there a Rockler or Woodcraft store anywhere near you? Our local stores put on demos regularly, usually on Saturday about 11am or thereabouts.


----------



## Robh22 (Oct 26, 2014)

No, I wish there was. I'm in New Jersey and from what I can find the closest one is in PA. :/


----------



## Robh22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Just wanted to let everyone know I finally found the right depth to get the round over. lol..not sure I like it better than the other profile I was getting. :/


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Rob; did you check out the schools and colleges for night school classes (woodworking)?

These folks?
Maker Depot, LLC
60F Commerce Way
Totowa, NJ 07512
Phone: 862.245.3805
woodworking equipment, metalworking, 3d printing, laser cutter


----------



## Robh22 (Oct 26, 2014)

No, never thought of the colleges! Thank you for that suggestion! That I will look into this week.


----------

